# Expat social life in Cairo



## jneudert (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I am professional business lady, early-thirties, taking a trip to Cairo over the Easter vacation to see what living in Cairo would be like. I have had a potential offer to take a job in the city and want to see if it is a place that I would enjoy living. I would be happy to join in any and all events during my stay (April 1-April 6). 

If you have any tours, trips, tips of where to go, concerts, events, gatherings, parties, dancing/social evenings, please pass on the information to me. I know I will need some connections to be able to get out of the normal tourist trips, and that is what I am looking for connections, ideas, and aquaintances from this forum. 

Thank you! 

Jeanette


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

I am not sure what is on locally but the BCA is holding a Fools party that you would be welcome at.
Let me know where you are staying etc and I will get in touch

Maiden


----------



## jneudert (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi again,

I will be staying in the Garden City area of Cairo. Great news about the party - please let me know details such as when and where...

Thanks, Jeanette


----------

